# Grizzly vs Jet TS.



## PA WOODCHUCK (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm looking at a new TS and so Far I like the Grizzly G0883P and Jet Shop pro and would like some feedback on both since the price is about the same. I do like the features on the Grizzly especially with the added dust collection above the blade along with 2hp vs Jets 1.75. I'm a rookie at wood working but have more time since retired along with having a stroke past 9/2017. Jet has a 5yr warranty and offers the saw with cast Iron or steel wings and not sure the (+/-) of each. Previous had a craftsman which I just sold.


Thanks


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

34 views and no answers yet, so I'll give the only one I can come up with, considering I have no experience with either saw. 
Grizzly's freight charge is $115. Home Depot will ship the Jet for free for in-store pick-up. If you can pick it up at the store, the Jet is less expensive than the Grizzly by that much more again.


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Cast iron wings are generally preferred.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

I would never have a table saw without cast iron wings. Aluminum flexes way too much. My only problem with Grizzly is the inability to actually look at a saw before purchase unless you're near a showroom, which most people aren't. I don't think there's anything wrong with either, never having owned either, but based on what I've heard from others, I haven't heard of any serious problems.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I don’t like to opine because so many here love their grizzly products and claim they are made in the same factories as everyone else, but in my experience, their quality control isn’t up to snuff.

I have a Jet Pro Shop tablesaw, (and a Jet exacta table saw) and have had no issue with them. I like the idea of picking up the saw from a local dealer because it will show up in good shape. I bought a jointer from grizzly and by the time it arrived it was beat to snot with a broken drive pulley and big scratches on the bed surface.

I’d recommend the Jet, but plenty here will rave about their grizzly saws, so I’m not really sure I can help you making your decision.

If you buy from a small retailer like Rockler or woodcraft you can develop a relationship with them which may help with future purchases.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't help you with experience but I can say that I've been looking at the same two saws. I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on either yet as I have a few other purchases in mind first. I did order a grizzly jointer earlier this winter and I have been extremely happy with it. Knowing that they have great customer service gave me a little more confidence in ordering without seeing it. I have purchased a few Jet items from my local dealer as well and I have been happy with them as well.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think you will be happy with either saw. Compare the features of each and let the features guide you to your purchase.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

When I was looking to upgrade my TS, I was torn between Grizzly and Jet. I was looking at full cabinet saws and I really liked the extra features of the Jet Xacta Deluxe saw but couldn't decide if it was worth the extra cost over the Grizzly. I finally decided to get the Jet and I couldn't be happier with the decision. The Jet was delivered in perfect condition and everything was aligned perfectly from the factory, I didn't have to do anything but put it together. I have had the Jet for several years now and although I can't help much on the models you are looking at, I can tell you that Jet makes quality products.


----------

